# What is the Narrowest Skyscraper in the world?



## cranerider (Feb 2, 2004)

malec said:


> Defining thinness is easy for towers. It's just the height compared to the width.


I would have thought the height as a ratio to the footprint M2


----------



## vader11 (Jan 8, 2007)

The CN Tower is probably the thinnest~:lol: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

vader11 said:


> The CN Tower is probably the thinnest~:lol: :banana: :cheers:


ha ha.... why not say the radio transmission towers :lol:


----------



## The 'Sauga (Aug 3, 2004)

No doubt for its height, it has to be Highcliff.


----------



## Austraarabian (Jan 16, 2007)

I thought we already established that Eureka tower in Melb was the world's narrowest or maybe tallest narrowest??


----------



## Johan (Nov 14, 2004)

Well it doesnt seem that narrow, at least not at the base (but the top is!), the highcliff is slender all the way. I cant be completely sure though, maybe you just posted a "bad" pic.... :cheers:


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

i doubt eureka is the skinniest, highcliff deffinitly beats it.


----------



## cfoco (Jan 16, 2007)

What about the torre de la escollera being built in colombia?
























These Pics were taken from a forum in Latinscrapers calledconstruccion torre de la escollera

This tower is 206m high to the roof and it is going to be the highest in colombia once completed. The second pic is (obviously) retouched to see how the tower is going to look when it reaches the 50th floor (remember that it has 58).


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

the one on the right(hong kong):









This hsbc on new york:


----------



## ThirskUK (Dec 5, 2004)

Have you tried Thaiwa Tower II??
No windows on sides.


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

Vesteda tower in Eindhoven


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Pirelli Tower, MILANO


----------



## mikeboss (Nov 9, 2006)

Beetham tower Manchester is only 17m wide and 171m tall 
1:10ratio


----------



## leebuk2005 (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## TexasSkyWatcher (Jan 25, 2007)

I thought a building had to be 5 stories or more to be a skyscraper. Is this wrong?


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

They are not built but Park Michigan and Waterview tower are VERY slim for their height.


----------



## dolce (Jan 11, 2007)

i'd be dead scared to live in highcliff LOL


----------



## Jackhammer (Jun 28, 2005)

Having a height of 176.5 meters and a width of 15 meters the height to width ratio of 1 King West in Toronto is 11.7:1. This is supposed to be the largest height to width ratio of any residential building (wikipedia), however, I'd like to get the stats on Highcliff because it appears to exceed this figure.


----------



## Jackhammer (Jun 28, 2005)

TexasSkyWatcher said:


> I thought a building had to be 5 stories or more to be a skyscraper. Is this wrong?


150 meters (500 feet) is the general accepted figure. This is usually about 50 floors for a residential building.


----------



## TexasSkyWatcher (Jan 25, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the numbers...looks like there's more than one set...I found this...
http://www.answers.com/topic/skyscraper


----------



## Basshead (Dec 2, 2002)

That tower in New York is very impressive!

This tower is also really narrow:









(Picture made by Skyscrapercitizen in Hong Kong)


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

^^

pic is not taken by me.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

amazing


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Basshead said:


> That tower in New York is very impressive!
> 
> This tower is also really narrow:
> (image)


That tower is unbelievable! Either there's only a single unti per floor, or the units r incredibly tiny.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^ Sorry, but you find a lot of such towers in Recife or Salvador also!


----------



## Goothrey (Jul 31, 2006)

This skyscraper is 580'(ish) in my city and is under construction:


----------



## CurtJack_Mc (Oct 20, 2006)

Pirelli skyscraper in Milan is also narrow


----------



## flygon (Mar 31, 2006)

In Vietnam.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the front part of the building looks like 5m in wide


----------



## Master Roshi (Jan 28, 2007)

check out the vesteda tower in Eindhoven 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430537&page=9

just scroll down a bit and check how narrow it is.


----------



## GoSatta (May 26, 2005)

*Thai Wah Tower II*

Thai Wah Tower II in bangkok is a thin one as well


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

not bad


----------



## Unravel (Feb 21, 2006)

Narrow and very nice *Hotel Habitat Sky* under construction in *Barcelona*, by D. Perrault

*Renders:*








*Construction status:*


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Source: flickr.com

When build in 2001 it was the most slendre tower in The Netherlands. But I'm afraid the Vesteda tower in Eindhoven holds that record now. :bash:


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

A lot of these are narrow on one side but wide on the other. For me an impressive skinny tower is one that's thin on all sides like highcliff.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

^^Torre Levante in Benidorm, 9.5 x 11 x 120 metres (aprox)








http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=265880


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Here are more stricking pictures of what hksyline is talking about:

Highcliffe


















Highcliffe and Summit


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I do know that 195 Bowery is pretty thin.


----------



## trvlr70 (Nov 20, 2006)

The 'Sauga said:


> No doubt for its height, it has to be Highcliff.


Highcliff remains one of the planet's most cool residential buildings.


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

UNRAVEL said:


> Narrow and very nice *Hotel Habitat Sky* under construction in *Barcelona*, by D. Perrault
> 
> *Renders:*
> 
> ...


beautiful!


----------



## jess19 (Jan 26, 2007)

Cliff said:


> beautiful!


Looks like a giant LG Chocolate.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

^^ Right :lol:


----------



## K85 (Aug 23, 2006)

He is correct. Based on a hight to width ratio, One King is the record holder.




Marcanadian said:


> I believe One King West in Toronto was the thinnest when completed. (2005)
> 
> 
> Pics from Flickr
> by Craig James White


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

There is a tower in Rio de Janeiro... Manhattan tower... its 114 meters tall and only 8 meters wide. Thats a fucking *1:14 ratio*!!!


















if you cant see the pic, check the 1st and 2nd pictures of the Manhattan Tower gallery at Emporis ( http://www.emporis.com/en/il/pc/?id=119866&aid=8&sro=1 )


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Costa Blanca 1, Benidorm



















Not bad!


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Highcliffe looks very tall for how slender it is. I'd say that is obviously in the top five here.


----------



## K85 (Aug 23, 2006)

AcesHigh said:


> There is a tower in Rio de Janeiro... Manhattan tower... its 114 meters tall and only 8 meters wide. Thats a fucking *1:14 ratio*!!!



funny, I can't find a single link regarding its width...


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Where is highcliff !! its stunning..


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

^^ Hong Kong


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

K85 said:


> funny, I can't find a single link regarding its width...


and...??? How many links about the tower have you found at all??? Why dont you just go to Rio and measure it yourself if you doubt my word?

but here I give you one, in portuguese, from ADEMIRJ (Associação de Dirigentes de Empresas de Mercado Imobiliário do Rio de Janeiro (*Real State Market Companies Directors Association*)
http://ademi.webtexto.com.br/paraimpressao.php3?id_article=11024

"De acordo com o arquiteto, o Manhattan Tower, com nome inspirado em Nova York, é recorde mundial em esbeltez, segundo o Conselho dos Edifícios Altos e Habitat Urbano. A relação de proporção entre a base e a altura é de 14 para 1, ou seja, são oito metros de largura e 114 metros de altura. O World Trade Center, por exemplo, tinha relação 10 para 1." 
*according to the architect (Edmundo Musa), Manhattan Tower, with name inspired in New York, holds the world record in slenderness, according to the Urban Habitat and Tall Buildings Counsil (dunno the english name). The relation of proportion between the base and the height is 14 to 1, that is, its 8 meters of width and 114 meters of height. The World Trade Center for example, had a relation of 10 to 1*



Or you can just measure it on GoogleEarth if you want.










check it out at 
22°54'8.08"S
43°10'42.69"W


another picture. You can see the left side is wider, but the right side is very thin (8 meters) and its exactly the right side, only 8 meters wide, that goes all the way to the top.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

ok, I think I found another contender!!!


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

krull said:


> How about this tower under construction in NYC...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a super-tall tube-house :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

AcesHigh said:


> ok, I think I found another contender!!!


wow, that's impressive thin


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Only 5m wide but 12 floors, sandwiched on both sides by taller buildings


----------



## Fire God (May 12, 2010)

Talk about space-saving architecture.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

redstone said:


> Only 12 floors tall but 5m wide


Looks like another section of one of those buildings. Where is this tini-scraper at?


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Newton Gems apartment, Singapore


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

èđđeůx;60876249 said:


> Looks like another section of one of those buildings. Where is this tini-scraper at?


Singapore!!!!!


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

The "slice of polenta" in Turin

from http://www.fotogian.com









from http://www.trivago.it









from http://www.flickr.com


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Messetorhaus in Frankfurt is also quite narrow, at least the glass part:


----------



## arthurdonald (Oct 5, 2020)

The World's Thinnest Skyscraper is Steinway Tower in New York.


----------

